# [ATI] Nuevos drivers el lunes 17 de enero

## -RdX-

Segun puedo leer en este foro www.rage3d.com uno de los desarrolladores de los drivers de ATI para linux (mtippett) ha anunciado que el dia 17 de enero sacaran la siguente version de drivers con las siguientes mejoras:

AMD64/EM64T Support

XOrg 6.8 Support

GLSL

PCIe stability improvements

BugFixes

De todas formas puede tardar algo mas ya que los webmasters de ati.com deben de seguir un proceso antes de publicarlos.

P.D: La verdad es que los espero con impaciencia.

----------

## ackward

No, basta conque den el visto bueno para su publicacion. Los desarrolladores de ubuntu la semana pasada ya habian avisado en sus foros que tenian los drivers, los habian testado, funcionaban y tenian los paquetes listos para descargar/instalar y solo esperaban que ATI los abriera al publico.

Si no esta en la web, se podran conseguir de cualquier rpm de red hat, suse o un deb de ubuntu. Siempre y cuando ATI diga el 17 que se abre la veda.

----------

## kabutor

Que alegria, ya estoy temiendo ver los nuevos petes con los que nos van a sorprender los de ATI...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Al menos podremos usar Xorg, el cual por cierto instale ayer en una de las maquinas del trabajo y las fuentes de letra cambian mucho, y para mejor  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kcobain

Por fin!!!!, a ver si se portan bien y este es el principio de una buena amistad  :Very Happy: , q dentro de poco toca plan renove  :Wink: 

----------

## kabutor

Para mi ya es tarde, ya no creo en los milagros y mi relacion con ATI esta rota hasta nunca jamas   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kcobain

Demosles un pequeño voto de confianza... aunque despues de ver comparativas como estas: 

http://www.anandtech.com/linux/showdoc.aspx?i=2302&p=4

se te quitan las ganas d pillarte un ati...

----------

## Javier Lopez

Tarde, hace meses q tengo una nVidia.

----------

## celeron2002

pues siempre que sale una version nueva de los drivers de ati, todos se llenan de esperanzas, pero nunca esa esperanza se ha transformado en realidad   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hay que aprovechar ahora que nvidia esta superando a ati en la prox generacion de la gama media, por ejemplo la 6600gt :p

----------

## -RdX-

Bueno creo que son los primeros drivers que tienen soporte completo para opengl 1.5, ademas del soporte para Xorg tan esperado desde hace meses. De momento le doy un voto de confianza, espero que el ebuild este pronto disponible.

Tambien he leido en el foro de rage3d algo sobre montar un bugzilla para los drivers de linux, en vez de ese formulario tan seco que tienen.

Lo suyo seria que liberasen los drivers como hicieron con las 9200 pero me da que eso no pasara hasta dentro de mucho.

----------

## TieferFeld

Tacháááán... Lunes 17 de enero   :Wink: 

Simplemente rescato este hilo para que los que vayáis sabiendo/probando/teniendo noticias nos las contéis a todos y podamos reír   :Laughing:   o llorar   :Crying or Very sad: 

Saludos   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ackward

Pero si no han salido, la gente sigue esperando ... iba a decir como imbeciles bueno yo al menos me siento uno por no haber comprado nvidia en vez de ati....

----------

## kcobain

Se vende ATI 9600 en buen estado, aceleración grafica nunca usada   :Twisted Evil:   . Señores, una ganga!.

----------

## warp3r

supongo que hoy habrán enviado los drivers a validación y hasta que el proceso burocrático no se finalice no tendremos los drivers.

seguiremos esperando...

es muy divertido q una 9200 me saque mas fps q una 9600xt en el pingu...

----------

## kcobain

Ya están aqui los drivers  :Smile:  a probarlos!!!!

Nuevos Ati Drivers 

----------

## TieferFeld

Y luego nos cuentas  :Wink:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kcobain

De momento aqui os pongo un ebuild que he encontrado en los foros en ingles...

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/ati-drivers/ati-drivers-3.14.6.ebuild,v 1.4 2005/01/08 08:26:11 lu_zero Exp $

IUSE=""

inherit eutils rpm

DESCRIPTION="Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.ati.com"

SRC_URI="http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/fglrx_6_8_0-${PV}-1.i386.rpm"

SLOT="${KV}"

LICENSE="ATI"

KEYWORDS="-* x86"

DEPEND=">=virtual/linux-sources-2.4

        app-arch/rpm2targz

        >=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0 "

RDEPEND=">=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0"

PROVIDE="virtual/opengl"

ATIBIN="${D}/opt/ati/bin"

RESTRICT="nostrip"

pkg_setup(){

        check_KV || \

                die "Please ensure /usr/src/linux points to your kernel symlink!"

        # Set up X11 implementation

        X11_IMPLEM_P="$(best_version virtual/x11)"

        X11_IMPLEM="${X11_IMPLEM_P%-[0-9]*}"

        X11_IMPLEM="${X11_IMPLEM##*\/}"

        einfo "X11 implementation is ${X11_IMPLEM}."

}

src_unpack() {

        local OLDBIN="/usr/X11R6/bin"

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        rpm_src_unpack

        cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

        #epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-3.9.0-allocation.patch

        epatch ${FILESDIR}/8.08-kernel-2.6.10.patch

        if [ "`echo ${KV}|grep 2.6`" ]

        then

                epatch ${FILESDIR}/fglrx-2.6.10-pci_get_class.patch

        fi

}

src_compile() {

        local GENTOO_ARCH=

        einfo "Building the DRM module..."

        cd ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod

        if [ "${KV}" != "${KV/2\.6}" ]

        then

                GENTOO_ARCH=${ARCH}

                unset ARCH

            addwrite "/usr/src/${FK}"

            cp 2.6.x/Makefile .

                export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

                if [ ${KV_MAJOR} -eq 2 -a ${KV_MINOR} -gt 5 -a ${KV_PATCH} -gt 5 ] ;

                then

                        make -C /usr/src/linux M="`pwd`" modules || \

                                ewarn "DRM module not built"

                else

                        make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS="`pwd`" modules || \

                                ewarn "DRM module not built"

                fi

            ARCH=${GENTOO_ARCH}

        else

                export _POSIX2_VERSION="199209"

                # That is the dirty way to avoid the id -u check

                sed -e 's:`id -u`:0:' \

                        -e 's:`uname -r`:${KV}:' \

                        -i make.sh

                chmod +x make.sh

                ./make.sh || die "DRM module not built"

        fi

        # Removing unused stuff

        rm -rf ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/bin/{*.bz2,fgl_glxgears}

}

pkg_preinst() {

        # Clean the dinamic libGL stuff's home to ensure

        # we don't have stale libs floating around ...

        if [ -d "${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/ati" ]

        then

                rm -rf ${ROOT}/usr/lib/opengl/ati/*

        fi

}

src_install() {

        local ATI_ROOT="/usr/lib/opengl/ati"

        cd ${WORKDIR}

        # DRM module

        insinto /lib/modules/${KV}/video

        if [ "${KV}" != "${KV/2\.6}" ]

        then

                doins ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.ko

        else

                doins ${WORKDIR}/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/fglrx.o

        fi

        # OpenGL libs

        exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/lib

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2

        dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so.1

        dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.so

        dosym libGL.so.1.2 ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libMesaGL.so

        # This is the same as that of the X11 implementation ...

        dosym ../../${X11_IMPLEM}/lib/libGL.la ${ATI_ROOT}/lib/libGL.la

        # X and DRI driver

        exeinto /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

        exeinto /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri

        doexe ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

        rm -f ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o \

                ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

        # Same as in the X11 implementation

        exeinto ${ATI_ROOT}/

        dosym ../${X11_IMPLEM}/include ${ATI_ROOT}/include

        dosym ../${X11_IMPLEM}/extensions ${ATI_ROOT}/extensions

        rm -f ${WORKDIR}/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2

        # Not necessary dodoc ${WORKDIR}/usr/share/doc/fglrx/LICENSE.

        #apps

        insinto /etc/env.d

        doins ${FILESDIR}/09ati

        exeinto /opt/ati/bin

        doexe usr/X11R6/bin/*

        rm usr/X11R6/bin/*

        # Removing unused stuff

        rm -rf ${WORKDIR}/usr/{src,share}

        cp -R ${WORKDIR}/usr ${D}/

}

pkg_postinst() {

# Ebuild shouldn't do this automatically, just tell the user to do it,

# otherwise it messes up livecd/gamecd stuff ...  (drobbins, 1 May 2003)

#       if [ "${ROOT}" = "/" ]

#       then

#               /usr/sbin/opengl-update ati

#       fi

        echo

        einfo "To switch to ATI OpenGL, run \"opengl-update ati\""

        einfo "To change your XF86Config you can use the bundled \"fglrxconfig\""

        echo

        ewarn "***"

        ewarn "If you are experiencing problems with memory allocation try to add"

        ewarn "this line to in your X11 configuration file:"

        ewarn "         Option \"KernelModuleParm\"  \"agplock=0\" "

        ewarn "That should solve the hangups you could have with Neverwinter Nights"

        ewarn "***"

        # DRM module

        update-modules

}

```

----------

## Sertinell

Yo ya lo tengo emergido

ahora me qeda reconfigurarlo pa tener 3D

----------

## kabutor

va la aceleracion con el Xorg?

----------

## Sertinell

Ya los tengo instaklados, ir va, pero tengo 800 FPscon glxgears, quizas no lo tenga bien configurado, tengo cargado el driver AGP del kernel (no se como quitarlo, me tocara compilar de nuevo ... ) lo qe si noto es algo mas ligerito el servidor X.

----------

## ackward

Bueno, he cambiado el ebuild para que se baje los drivers de 64 bits y esta con el digest  :Smile: 

Bueno ya estan, problemilla por un parche arreglado con un:

```

cp /usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.10-pci_get_class.patch /usr/local/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files

```

Bien, a reconfigurar xorg...

media hora despues...

Esto no va, se pega un casque de esos de dar botonazo. Lo mas cojonudo es que Xorg.0.log no da ningun error... en fin, mañana con mas calma que hoy es tarde.

----------

## kabutor

 :Shocked: 

/me pulsa CTRL+C en las actualizaciones

----------

## ackward

 *kabutor wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me pulsa CTRL+C en las actualizaciones

 

Mejor, que a la 1 de la mañana no es plan de  experimentos, lo se por experiencia propia.   :Embarassed: 

Ademas seguro que para cuando llegue a casa a la tarde estaran las aguas mas claras.

De todas formas, los drivers x86 ayer no tenian demasiados problemas, algun tema de enlaces al opengl de ati, era la arquitectura amd64 la que tenia mas lio.

----------

## TieferFeld

Me acabo de fijar que en packages.gentoo.org ya aparece el ebuild oficial de los nuevos drivers...

Ahora estoy en el trabajo pero cuando llegue a casa... Quiero leer aquí las primeras impresiones a ver si los instalo o no  :Razz:  (los voy a instalar de todas formas, así que apurando)   :Razz:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy: 

Hala, con ánimo   :Laughing: 

----------

## DevilKiller

Hola!

Acabo de instalar los nuevos drivers junto al xorg6.8 ^_^ y no hubo ningún problema(ya tuve todos los del mundo para instalar la anterior versión...así que más o menos ya tenía el sistema preparado)

Con un simple

```
echo media-video/ati-drivers ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge ati-drivers
```

y luego ejecutar

```
fglrxconfig

opengl-update ati
```

ya todo funcionó a la perfección.

La verdad que diferencias de rendimiento ninguna, pero bueno, por lo menos ya se puede usar el xorg6.8

Antes de actualizar los drivers glxgear y fglxgears me daban

```
bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

1739 frames in 5.0 seconds = 347.800 FPS

1779 frames in 5.0 seconds = 355.800 FPS

1771 frames in 5.0 seconds = 354.200 FPS

1773 frames in 5.0 seconds = 354.600 FPS

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

7842 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1568.400 FPS

8955 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1791.000 FPS

8963 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1792.600 FPS

8959 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1791.800 FPS
```

y ahora

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

7934 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1586.800 FPS

8988 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1797.600 FPS

8987 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1797.400 FPS

8988 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1797.600 FPS

8996 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1799.200 FPS

bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

1503 frames in 5.0 seconds = 300.600 FPS

1878 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.600 FPS

1879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.800 FPS
```

por lo que en el fgl_glxgears se puede apreciar una leve mejora...

Uso el dri y al agpgart del drivers de ati y tengo una ati radeon xt 9600

Saludos

----------

## TieferFeld

Bueno, instalados están, funcionar funcionan, y colgar se cuelgan... 

- Si ejecuto glxgears se cuelga el ordenador al completo instantaneamente -> apretar botón de apagar a lo bruto.

- Jugando al enemy territory me da tiempo a pasearme 30 segundos y después se cuelga TODO (lo mismo, a apagar a lo bruto).

He usado la misma configuración que usaba antiguamente en xorg 6.7, pero tampoco estuve nunca seguro de que fuera perfecta.

Por cierto, sin ejecutar ningún programa que tire de aceleración, sigue dando los mismos problemas de "dibujar mal" que daba antes   :Crying or Very sad: 

Necesito una ayudita, para saber si cambiando algo en la configuración podré usarlos   :Smile:   Alguen me diga si es correcta:

xorg.conf

```
Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "tarjeta"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "tarjeta"

    Monitor     "monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

Tengo una ati mobility radeon 9600, y kernel gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-r10

Gracias, a ver si va  :Very Happy: 

----------

## DevilKiller

Viendo ese archivo de configuración imagino que lo habrás editado a mano y no con la utilidad fglrxconfig propia de los drivers, no? En caso de ser así prueba generar el archivo de configuración con ella. Recuerda que tienes que renombrar el archivo que te genera a xorg.conf y también cambiar el módulo del teclado por "kbd" Esto es debido a que la utilidad genera un archivo de configuración para xfree en vez de xorg...

A mi tras instalar los drivers y ejecutar el glxgears se me colgó directamente el pc y fue porque olvidé ejecutar opengl-update ati, tras hacerlo todo fue a la perfección.

Por si te sirve de referencia te muestro mi archivo de configuración(eliminé los espacios y comentarios porque sino ocupaba una burrada)

```
# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30 - 70

    VertRefresh 50 - 160

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver      "vga"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=4152

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

### EOF ###

```

Ese es mi archivo de configuración para una ati radeon 9600xt usando el dri y el agpgart del propio driver, compilé el kernel sin el módulo agp y el dri

Si tienes dudas sobre esto en este mismo foro te explican las posibles formas de configurar el kernel para los drivers de ati, https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1483067

[/url]

----------

## ackward

pff, menuda aventura

vamos solucionando poco a poco problemas, primero no encontraba el modulo, luego colgado a menos que quitara el opengl, luego cargando opengl usando agp externo no interno,  y lo que me queda es que de una puta vez cargue los drivers como dios manda y no:

```

Intreprid ~ # fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)

```

Pero bueno, todo se andara... sigo en ello. Desde luego nadie ha probado la version para amd64 eso esta claro...

----------

## ackward

Bueno, admito ser un chapucero, admito que sobreescribir ficheros en /usr/lib64 a pelo desde un tar sacado de un rpm no es lo mas sano, que mas pronto que tarde saltara por los aires... pero que cojones:    :Cool: 

```
fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.4769 (X4.3.0-8.8.25)

$ glxgears 

6571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1314.200 FPS

6570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1314.000 FPS

6569 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1313.800 FPS

```

De todas formas menuda mierda de fps, en los foros de amd64 hay un pavo que saca con una xt800 "37902 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7580.400 FPS"     :Crying or Very sad: 

Y no todo puede ser perfecto, no funciona la extension composite, me vuelve a lod drivers mesa, deshabilita el DRI y el xcompmgr me dice que la extension Damage no esta disponible... en fin menos mal que estos drivers eran compatibles con xorg... tenia que haberme comprado una nvidia hace tiempo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kabutor

 *DevilKiller wrote:*   

>  la utilidad fglrxconfig propia de los drivers, no? En caso de ser así prueba generar el archivo de configuración con ella. Recuerda que tienes que renombrar el archivo que te genera a xorg.conf y también cambiar el módulo del teclado por "kbd" 

 

Hombre, asi si!  llevaba yo un rato tirandome de los pelos, apuntate unas cañas de mi parte hombre.. 

```
22263 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4452.600 FPS

22408 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4481.600 FPS

14368 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2873.600 FPS

14391 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2878.200 FPS

```

----------

## DevilKiller

kabutor, qué tarjeta tienes? y también, qué usas "confugración" de dri agpgart usas? te pregunto como te da casi el doble de fps que a mi me pica la curiosidad. Yo siempre he usado "todo" del propio drivers, pero quizás resulta que el módulo agpgart del kernel va mejor...que no sería difícil a todas estas...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Yo estoy usando todo a base de drivers, al kernel lo dejo tranquilo, por lo que he leído es lo mejor.

@DevilKiller

Gracias pero no hay manera. Da igual lo que ponga en el xorg.conf, el cacharro se queda colgado según ejecuto glxgears.

Pregunta: Alguien tiene una mobility 9600 o algo mobility, pa comparar?? No vaya a ser que a los superdriversquetecagasdebuenos no les gusten los portátiles.

Sí, no estoy muy contento (por lo que veo, incluso para los que les funciona es una cutredad inmensa). Esta tarde cuando llegue a casa sigo experimentando y os cuento.

Saludos   :Smile: 

P.D.: http://www.petitiononline.com/mod_perl/signed.cgi?atipet

----------

## Mxyzptlk

Yo tengo una mobility radeon 9700 pero no consigo pasar de 1500 en el glxgears. Antes usaba el agp del driver de ati pero al cambiar al del kernel el rendimiento subió en unos 100 fps. Supongo que debería mejor pero no sé que hacer para optimizarlo.

----------

## TieferFeld

Al menos no se te cuelga  :Wink: 

Me posteas tu xorg.conf? (sólo los trozos interesantes, no los comentarios ni nada de eso  :Smile:  )

A mí me daba 1800fps en xorg 6.7 con los antiguos drivers, vamos patrás, como los cangrejos  :Razz: 

Saludos.

----------

## DevilKiller

TieferFeld, supongo que el "opengl-update ati" ya lo habrás hecho, no?

Yo para instalar la anterio versión tuve infinidad de problemas, al final todos eran debidos a framebuffer. Probé con los drivers VESA, con los RADEON y nada de nada, al final tuve que compilar el kernel sin soporte para framebuffer y ya todo funcionó, tengo la consola más fea del mundo pero por lo menos las X van "perfectisimo"(drivers ATI+no se cuelgan las X = perfectiiisimo). Prueba a compilar el kernel sin soporte para el framebuffer que quizás ese también es tu problema   :Rolling Eyes: 

Suerte

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> A mí me daba 1800fps en xorg 6.7 con los antiguos drivers, vamos patrás, como los cangrejos Razz 

 

desde luego, si bien es cierto que ya han dicho que no era un release para mejorar el rendimiento, almenos me esperaba el mismo rendimiento que con xorg 6.7 y la misma estabilidad.

Definitivamente he pinchado una geforce2 viejecilla que tenia en otro equipo y que le den a ati  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

saluetes decepcionaos

----------

## kabutor

 *DevilKiller wrote:*   

> kabutor, qué tarjeta tienes? y también, qué usas "confugración" de dri agpgart usas? te pregunto como te da casi el doble de fps que a mi me pica la curiosidad. Yo siempre he usado "todo" del propio drivers, pero quizás resulta que el módulo agpgart del kernel va mejor...que no sería difícil a todas estas... 

 

Hombre, es que mi tarjeta es una fantastica 9700 PRO, y uso el AGP del kernel, aunque eso no da mucha diferencia creo..  :Wink: 

Ya no es lo que era, estoy mirando con ojitos la Gforce 6800  :Very Happy: 

----------

## TieferFeld

DevilKiller, he probado de todo, pero no hay manera   :Crying or Very sad: 

Si arranco una aplicación opengl se cuelga... Y si no, se cuelga más lento (osea, se acaba colgando, pero tarda más).

Horrible   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## kabutor

A mi tb se me colgaba, pero ya te digo, emerger los drivers inestables de ATI (los 8.8 no se que), ejecutar fglrxconfig copiar /ect/X11/XF86Config-4 a /etc/X11/xorg.conf ejecutar opengl-update ati y todo perfecto..

Pruebalo otra vez paso a paso que seguro que te has pasado algo por alto.

Ah! y poner en 

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

 el fglrx 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## K@mik@ze

Pues a mí no sé lo que me pasa que mi radeon 9700 pro me la detecta como una 9500 pro y en el glxgears sólo llego a estos resultados:

```

12433 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2486.600 FPS

14376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2875.200 FPS

14376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2875.200 FPS

14375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2875.000 FPS

14370 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2874.000 FPS

```

cuando con los 3.9.0 llegaba a

```

17152 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3430.400 FPS

19773 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3954.600 FPS

19772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3954.400 FPS

19772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3954.400 FPS

19775 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3955.000 FPS

19774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3954.800 FPS

```

¿Qué puede pasar?

----------

